# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Αρσενικό cockatiel

## χρηστος

τελικά το cockatiel μου αποδείχθηκε θηλυκό όπως γράφω και εδώ  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...810#post447810
γιαυτό ζητάω να μου χαρισει καποιος  ,ένα cockatiel αρσενικό ας είναι και άγριο γιατί είναι και το δικό μου περίπου 2 χρονών 
να ξέρετε ότι εχω εμπειρία πάνω σε παπαγάλους cockatiel 
αν βρεθεί τελικά να ξέρετε ότι το πουλάκι θα πάει σε καλά χέρια και σε ευρύχωρο κλουβί

----------


## χρηστος

κανένας   ::  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρήστο αυτό το διάβασες??? *Χαρίζεται αρσενικό cockatiel 9 μηνών*

----------


## χρηστος

ναι,,,

----------


## χρηστος

up 
ρώτησα σε pet shop και οι τιμές που μου λένε είναι εξωφρενικές

----------


## χρηστος

up ....

----------


## χρηστος

up  :Frown:

----------


## Theodor77

τι τιμες σου ειπανε Χρηστο για αρσενικο κοκατιλακι ?

----------


## χρηστος

πήγα σε 3 pet shop στα 2 μου είπανε 80 ευρώ και στο άλλο 70 εγώ κεφαλικό εκείνη την στιγμή 
και τούς ρώτησα γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση ούτε πολύ που να εκτρέφουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Και μεχρι τι τιμες μπορεις να διαθεσεις εσυ για να αγορασεις !

Γιατι ξερω ενα καλο pet shop (ομως Θεσσαλονικη) με πολυ καλες πιστευω τιμες !  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Στην Θεσσαλονικη (Στον Ευοσμο) εχει με 35 και 4ο τα αγρια ! (αναλογα με την μεταλαξη)  :Happy:

----------


## χρηστος

το pet shop αυτό κάνει αποστολές με κτελ ?
πιστεύω γύρο στα 40-45 ευρώ είναι πολύ καλά για ενήλικο cockatiel για αναπαραγωγή

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν γνωριζω !

Οταν το ειχα επισκεφτει το καλοκαιρι που πηγα (αρκετος καιρος) ειχε σε αυτες τις τιμες !

Θα σου στειλω με Προσωπικο Μυνημα την σελιδα .. εκει μπορεις να παρεις να ρωτησεις αν γινονται αποστολες και αν εχει διαθεσημα προς αγορα cockatiel !

----------


## Theodor77

> πήγα σε 3 pet shop στα 2 μου είπανε 80 ευρώ και στο άλλο 70 εγώ κεφαλικό εκείνη την στιγμή 
> και τούς ρώτησα γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση ούτε πολύ που να εκτρέφουν


Να πας και να πεις τους τυπους που εχουνε αυτα τα 3 pet shop οτι  μαλλον γι'αυτο δεν εχουνε ζητηση τα κοκατιλακια .
Προφανως μονο σε αυτους δεν εχουνε ζητηση  , και πως να εχουνε φυσικα οταν τα πουλανε τοσο .
Εγω παντα  λεω  οτι τετοια ατομα που κοιτανε  να  βγαλουνε χρηματα   χωρις να κοιτανε  ζωο και αγοραστη  , χιλιες φορες να κλεινουνε και να φαλιριζουνε .

----------


## tarirs

εγω το δικο μου το ειχα παρει 80 ευρω....απο Αθηνα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ που ρώτησα εχτές σε πετ σοπ για μωρό κοκατιλ (θέλω να το μεγαλώσω εγώ στο χέρι) μου είπαν 100-110 ευρω !!!!!! Ελεοςςςς !!!*  ::

----------


## χρηστος

Up 
κανένας  ::  :sad:

----------

